# Crisco aint healthy, but if shtf, it's a low risk



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

compared to starving to death. The sealed containers mean that the "lard" stays preserved, and it's a way to cooks (can-candle) and a very long-term light source, too, (if you lay in some wick-material).A charred wick is very easy to ignite with a spark or ember and then the can-candle burns well, if you've got it out of the wind. Very low cost, readily available, massively valuable item, Crisco. fats like this store a lot of calories, some vitamins, help with your large intestine, are edible by themselves, (yuck) but mostly, help you choke down other stuff, like tree bark, roots, roasted insects and the like. Melt a bit of it into your soup or stew, you'll see the value of it, and a little of it goes a very long ways. Not having to cook with wood can mean life and death, since the reduced smell, smoke and light make it much harder for you to be detected by enemies. with a can of crisco and 5 wicks there in, you can boil a qt of water in less than 10 minutes, and once you snuff out those wicks, there's no risk of them re-igniting or giving off enough CO to harm you in your sleep. Wood fires DO have those risks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I store Crisco if for nothing else to make soap when SHTF. I store enough supplies such as candles, lamps etc to not need the crisco as a candle.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder what "kinda" tree bark, roots, or Insects he would choke down? I've read a number of this guys posts and he has no idea what he's talking about, further I've sat in front of many wood fires and never had a problem with CO. Only an idiot or some one with a death wish would have an open fire in an enclosed area.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I wonder what "kinda" tree bark, roots, or Insects he would choke down? I've read a number of this guys posts and he has no idea what he's talking about, further I've sat in front of many wood fires and never had a problem with CO. Only an idiot or some one with a death wish would have an open fire in an enclosed area.


I just logged on and saw 37 topics in the last 24 hours. Wow! We have barely had 20 in the last few months. The first one I look at has a newbie who has already been excommunicated. I am heading out the door to do some shopping, but something "kinda" happened!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Crisco*

Crisco is not healthy, but I know many of us used it for decades. Margarine of any sort seems to fall in the same category.

Crisco does have alternative uses though. It can be, as Grimm stated, used for soap making. There is also a common prepping post about using a can of Crisco for a candle or heater.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lard is Better........*

I grew up on lard, every year at pig butchering day and always during the cold month of December we butcher and fry our pigs to render its fat and preserved the meat in big wood barrels or metal cans, that meat lasted years that way, a few cans were use for preserving fresh sausages after drying/curing them over the stove fire, they got better after the years went by, I never buy Crisco I render some of my own from fresh cuts of pork or buy it fresh, never process, consumers seeking a higher-quality source of lard typically seek out artisanal producers of rendered lard, or render it themselves from leaf lard or fatback, kept in a cold place I see no issues with it, we never had and we had no power. We never made candles from it we had beeswax but now days Paraffin wax is the traditional wax for candle making and is still by far the most popular wax. It is good for beginners because it melts quickly, is cheap and is easily colored or scented. However, it should be noted that the chemicals that are emitted when this wax is melted could be irritating to some people. Soy wax is becoming very popular now also. Last time I made candles was as a child helping the elders and I don`t worry too much about the dark anyway for candles, we country mountain folks did our thing during daylight hours anyway.:beercheer:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Fats and Oils*

I grew up in a family who rendered fat as well.

I just came across this video which talks all about the history of fats in the last half century.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be rendering the lard from 3 pigs this winter. I use piggy fat for so many things. One can never have too much animal lard. I save every scrap of it from anything that gets butchered. Looking forward to some goose greese next month.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bacon grease!*



ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> I will be rendering the lard from 3 pigs this winter. I use piggy fat for so many things. One can never have too much animal lard. I save every scrap of it from anything that gets butchered. Looking forward to some goose greese next month.


I save bacon grease. I can go for months without eating any bacon, but when I do, I save all the bacon grease in a jar in the fridge. I use it for frying eggs and what little else I might fry.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I attended Mother Earth a news Fair and at the one seminar the speaker said Crisco will be banned in 2 years?? Now, this isn't from my mouth,must something I heard.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I attended Mother Earth a news Fair and at the one seminar the speaker said Crisco will be banned in 2 years?? Now, this isn't from my mouth,must something I heard.


I wonder who spoke about that?

I love how Sally Fallon talked in the video about how they demonized the best of the 3 types of fats, and now that another has been identified as not good, they are really making a stretch to give us a few options. This is why I appreciate having someone like Sally Fallon as well as Dr. Mary Enid from the Weston A. Price Foundation to help sort out the BS set for by the "experts".


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I did a search and it seems Crisco which is mainly formulated from trans fats would have to reformulate or disappear in response to the recent FDA ban of trans fats.

Crisco got a new non-trans fat formula so no fear they will disappear from shelves.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> .... in response to the recent FDA ban of trans fats.
> 
> Crisco got a new non-trans fat formula so no fear they will disappear from shelves.


That may be so.... but "old formula" Crisco never went rancid. I'll bet you a crisp new $10 bill the new stuff doesn't last long before it goes bad.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Many years ago a cardiologist I was working with in Nashville took me to Vanderbilt University (with which he was still associated). In the basement of one of the campus buildings were liver samples in jars. There were several samples for every year going back to the 1880’s.

The first thing I noticed were the color changes over time. My friend took me through the changes in the american diet revealed in the colors of the livers. 20 years later I don’t remember all the details but it was amazing. One the subject of transfats or more to the point vegetable fats due to meat shortages, there was a color correlation to ww2. In the 50’s there was a change related to frozen dinners. There was big change in the 60’s when there was a whole sale switch from animal transfats to vegetable transfats in mass produced foods.

I look at it this way… believe the government or a pig, I’ve never seen lard kill a pig!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That may be so.... but "old formula" Crisco never went rancid. I'll bet you a crisp new $10 bill the new stuff doesn't last long before it goes bad.


I just bought a tub last week. (for soap making) Once it starts smelling off I'll let you know.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Many years ago a cardiologist I was working with in Nashville took me to Vanderbilt University (with which he was still associated). In the basement of one of the campus buildings were liver samples in jars. There were several samples for every year going back to the 1880's.
> 
> The first thing I noticed were the color changes over time. My friend took me through the changes in the american diet revealed in the colors of the livers. 20 years later I don't remember all the details but it was amazing. One the subject of transfats or more to the point vegetable fats due to meat shortages, there was a color correlation to ww2. In the 50's there was a change related to frozen dinners. There was big change in the 60's when there was a whole sale switch from animal transfats to vegetable transfats in mass produced foods.
> 
> I look at it this way&#8230; believe the government or a pig, I've never seen lard kill a pig!


Lard sold in stores for consumer use is 35% partially hydrogenated. 45% is mono-saturated fats.

Once we move out of California I will be pushing to raise our own pigs. I need to start rendering our own lard.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Lard sold in stores for consumer use is 35% partially hydrogenated. 45% is mono-saturated fats.
> 
> Once we move out of California I will be pushing to raise our own pigs. I need to start rendering our own lard.


My one old hen doesn't lay enough eggs and my peeps are still too young. Last week I traded some mountain mint I'd harvested for a supply of eggs until the peeps start laying (some neighbors). They were very interested in the medicinals I harvest, I'm interested in the lard they render every fall. I'm sure we'll find common ground!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Lard sold in stores for consumer use is 35% partially hydrogenated. 45% is mono-saturated fats.
> 
> Once we move out of California I will be pushing to raise our own pigs. I need to start rendering our own lard.


Not sure about the U.S but up here in Canada even plain old Tenderflake lard is non-hydrogenated, has been forever.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I wonder who spoke about that?
> 
> I love how Sally Fallon talked in the video about how they demonized the best of the 3 types of fats, and now that another has been identified as not good, they are really making a stretch to give us a few options. This is why I appreciate having someone like Sally Fallon as well as Dr. Mary Enid from the Weston A. Price Foundation to help sort out the BS set for by the "experts".


I am not sure who the speaker was. 
I just got my book Nourishing Traditions. Lots and I mean lots to absorb from that book.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I am not sure who the speaker was.
> I just got my book Nourishing Traditions. Lots and I mean lots to absorb from that book.


Yes, there is lots to absorb and to learn.
One of the women speaking in the video I posted was Sally Fallon, one of the authors of Nourishing Traditions. Dr. Mary Enig, the other author, is on the video as well.

There are many, many good videos on youtube by Sally Fallon and others who are associated with the Weston A. Price Foundation. (WAP)

One of my favorite people associated with the WAP principles is The Healthy Home Economist. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheHealthyHomeEconom

If these are the lies and deceptions that have been promoted just about fats in our life, how many other deceptions regarding food and diet have also been promoted?

The Weston A. Price Foundation has local chapters, run by people with lots of training. I have been to a few of my local chapter meetings, but I feel as though I am really late to this party! This is a link to find local chapters. http://www.westonaprice.org/get-involved/find-local-chapter/

Our next chapter meeting is about vaccinations.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

A Mennonite friend told my husband we needed to go back to using real lard, real milk for better health.

Not many sick or fat Mennonites in this area.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> A Mennonite friend told my husband we needed to go back to using real lard, real milk for better health.
> 
> Not many sick or fat Mennonites in this area.


Real milk is raw milk. The pasteurized milk we buy in the grocery store is lacking. Even the butter. Usually it is more expensive, of course. Maybe you can buy it from your Mennonite friend.


----------

